# Who are your favorite designers/labels?



## Stylishchica319 (Dec 31, 2005)

I didn't see this anywhere so I thought I would add it. Who are your favorite designers? What is your favorite label?It doesn't mean you can actually afford it, but who(m) if you could/can, spend your money on?
Mine include:
Matthew Williamson
Christian Dior
Monique Lhuillier
Luca Luca
Lanvin
Marc Jacobs
Roberto Cavalli
Michael Kors


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 1, 2006)

I have many!

Christian Dior (my fave)
Chanel
Dolce & Gabbana
Cavalli
Narciso Rodriguez
Zac Posen
Esteban Cortezar
Gucci (miss Tom Ford!)
Betsey Johnson
BCBG Max Azria


----------



## devilgirl17 (Jan 1, 2006)

Marc Jacobs
Michael Kors
Armani
Zac Posen
Chanel
MaxMara
Bahnaz Sarafpour


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 1, 2006)

If only I can afford Christian Dior, Versace, Lousi Vuitton, and betsey johnson! I love those designers but so expensive ugh.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Jan 1, 2006)

- Michael Kors
- Chanel
- Louis Vuitton
- Juicy Coutoure
- COACH
- Dolce + Gabanna
- Tiffany's (Designer?  I think yes.) <3
- Gucci
- Prada!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 1, 2006)

The only designer I actually collect is Jean Paul Gaultier but I confess that I do like Versace and Gucci.


----------



## Isis (Jan 1, 2006)

in no particular order:

John Galliano for _Dior_
Karl Lagerfeld
Zac Posen
Alexander McQueen
Roberto Cavalli
Jean Paul Gautier Haute Couture
Stella Mcartney
Heatherette (Traver Rains & Richie Rich)
Tuleh
Tara Subkoff for _Imitation of Christ_
Jennifer Nicholson
Viktor & Rolf

I've never liked Marc Jacobs or Micheal Kors :roll:


----------



## makikay (Jan 2, 2006)

COACH
Marc Jacobs
Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## jasper17 (Jan 2, 2006)

Michael Kors, Mar Jacobs and Kate Spade for her purses.  Not generally much of a designer-chaser or collector but I do like my nice purses =)


----------



## ette (Jan 2, 2006)

-luella
-marc jacobs
-chloe
-chanel
-matthew williamson
-sass & bide


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 3, 2006)

Marc Jacobs clothing really does nothing for me either.  Bags are beautiful, but my Anouk is so heavy!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Jan 3, 2006)

Chanel
Marc Jacobs
Prada
Tom Ford for Gucci and YSL
Cavalli


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jan 15, 2006)

Viviane Westwood
Juicy Couture
Jean Paul Gaultier
Alexander McQueen
DKNY
Betsy Johnson

im glad my store carries 50% of what i love - and the Lord & Taylor next to us might be switched over to a Saks or Nieman Marccus then that means i can get the other 50% hehe


----------



## chantelle (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm just all over Chloe now.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh, if I only had the money...

Dolce & Gabbana
Marc Jacobs
Christian Louboutin (shoes)
Roberto Cavalli
Betsey Johnson
Miu Miu

brands that I actually buy sometimes:
Diesel
Kenneth Cole Reaction


----------



## RedBetty (Jan 16, 2006)

In my dreams; Marc Jacobs everything, Dolce & Gabbana for more formal pieces, Prada for Shoes & Purses.


----------



## dreams (Jan 16, 2006)

Yea..If only I had enough money........................in my dreams

-FCUK
-Matthew Williamson
-Louis Vitton
-Chloe
-Prada
-Christian Dior


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 16, 2006)

my favorite expensive things are from t&co and burberry


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_my favorite expensive things are from t&co and burberry_

 
hahah t&co.  me toooooooooo


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 17, 2006)

galliano for dior
lagerfeld for chanel
marc jacobs
d & g
missoni
zac posen
michael kors

who doesn't love couture?


----------



## Pimptress (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_galliano for dior
lagerfeld for chanel
marc jacobs
d & g
missoni
zac posen
michael kors

who doesn't love couture?_

 
me. i don't even know what "couture" means or how to say it, and i have never heard of 90% of the designers that people talk about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i lead a very simple, inexpensive life


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pimptress* 
_me. i don't even know what "couture" means or how to say it, and i have never heard of 90% of the designers that people talk about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i lead a very simple, inexpensive life_

 
koo-tour ya big hick.


teehee


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 21, 2006)

fav designer is stella Mccartney and phoebe philo. i love chloé, miu miu, lanvin, stella Mccartney and some more, but they are the favs


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 29, 2006)

Betsey Johnson
Luca Luca
Heatherette
Christian Dior


----------



## Glitter (Jan 31, 2006)

I basically only have ONE favourite designer..which is Betsey Johnson! I LOVE her dresses..so unique and girly! I'm hoping to get one for grad!


----------



## pugpug (Feb 1, 2006)

mui mui
balenciaga
viktor and rolf


----------

